# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Request] LF a Private AH bot

## qwr1t

Hi.

I'm looking for a private AH bot, or a gathering/farming bot.
Are willing to pay so hit me with a PM.  :Smile: 

//

----------


## loranger

Im also looking for this and I can also work with a framework and make my own script. Shoot a pm.

----------


## pinny

Which expansion?

----------


## loranger

> Which expansion?


MoP on retail

----------


## bero1981

le bot es til copatible avec wow officiel

----------

